# Enhanced Email Free App On Amazon Today



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I use this app instead of the default Email app in CM7 for Exchange email...enhanced email offers a number of differences but the key one for me is integrated search in the email inbox.

Definitely worth grabbing for free if you're running an exchange account on your TP/Android device.

The developer is also working on a tablet UI for his app for a future release.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's the link for all the lazy MFs
lol
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052TS8OY?ie=UTF8&ref=mas_faad


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the FYI, but I still prefer Kaiten because of its dual-pane layout.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

rohan said:


> Thanks for the FYI, but I still prefer Kaiten because of its dual-pane layout.


The key point here is that a dual pane tablet UI is coming, so get it for free now so you can pick and choose later....
There's no cost, why not have more options?


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

Redflea said:


> The key point here is that a dual pane tablet UI is coming, so get it for free now so you can pick and choose later....
> There's no cost, why not have more options?


This. I generally get most of the apps from amazons free app a day system even if I dont plan on using it because it could be great in the future!


----------



## xflip87 (Oct 2, 2011)

is anyone else getting an error sayin that this service is not available in my area. from vancouver, canada.
thanks


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

currently it's only available for the US. Essentially you would have to spoof your location somehow or have a billing address in the US to take advantage of these free app from amazon.
I did hear something about amazon rolling this out worldwide eventually.....


----------



## xflip87 (Oct 2, 2011)

mputtr said:


> currently it's only available for the US. Essentially you would have to spoof your location somehow or have a billing address in the US to take advantage of these free app from amazon.
> I did hear something about amazon rolling this out worldwide eventually.....


 thanks


----------

